# Acceptable Substrate



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

So i'm getting my 75 gallon tank this weekend. I am considering getting an ornate bichir, if not, a bichir of some kind. As the topic suggests, I am looking at substrates.
I was looking at the LFS, and sand is ridiculously expensive. While I know it is technically the best for bottom-dwellers, the people there said it will get in their gills, and sand isn't that great. On the other hand they suggested a "sand-blasting pebble". From looking at the sample they had, the rocks are not jagged, apparently by being used in a sand-blasting machine. It is also much smaller than standard gravel. The cost of this is also much less, which is just fine in my book. While I am not going to sacrifice the well-being of my fish to save a few bucks, we all like to save some money from time to time. I also think this will be easier on the filter, but again, nothing a few more rinses can't handle. 

Main question: Is this "sand-blasting pebble" ok for bottom dwellers?


----------

